# Can't setup airport express - driving me mad



## sappleton (Jan 1, 2008)

really can't see what i'm doing wrong here, been trying the last week to setup airport express to play music through my stereo and i'm getting no where.

Every time i setup using the airport utility everything goes fine until the end where it saves the settings and tries to restart

keep getting this message: -

_The settings for this base station have been successfully updated, but there was a problem re-joining the wireless network or finding the base station. You may need to select your network from the AirPort menu and try again._

after this my computer won't pick up the base station anymore, and the only way I can get it to find it again is by using pin to reset it.

I am using a bt home hub to do this


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 1, 2008)

It sounds like you've got the AirPort Express set up to offer internet access as well, maybe even acting as a DHCP server so that it's conflicting with your current wireless router.

What you want to do is set the AirPort Express up in "Client" mode, which will simply extend your wireless network instead of overriding it.  Apple provides instructions on how to do so here:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302153

If this is what you've already tried, post back and we'll troubleshoot further.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

sappleton said:


> really can't see what i'm doing wrong here, been trying the last week to setup airport express to play music through my stereo and i'm getting no where.
> 
> Every time i setup using the airport utility everything goes fine until the end where it saves the settings and tries to restart
> 
> ...



Did you try selecting your airport hub from the airport menu on the toolbar?


----------



## jasonbaum (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a solution that has worked for me using FIOS.

Plug the AE into a socket near your wireless router. Plug it directly into the router via an ethernet cable. Now go and auto-configure using Airport Utility. I set up the AE as part of my existing network. I was able to rename it and then I saw it after the reboot!!  I was then able to unplug both the AE and the ethernet cable and plug the AE back into a socket and use it wirelessly to print!

This has worked on two different networks (both FIOS). Good luck.


----------



## drips (Jun 24, 2008)

I had the same exact problem and it turned out to be a WEP issue.

If anybody else is having this problem, try changing from 128-bit to 40-bit when you setup your password.

I can't 100% guarantee this was the solution though, because after numerous resets ending with an unresponsive AP I was a little cR@zY.

[I was using an AP Express (for print & AirTunes Only) with a Linksys WRT54G.]


----------

